# هل ضاعت التوارة من اسرائيل فى زمن عزرا



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*







هل نسيت التوارة من اسرائيل 
ردا على عضو نصرانى *
​*ساقتبس كلامه كما هو وردى عليه لاحقا*


> *كان الحوار على هامش احد الموضوعات، المتلخصة في شبهات الجاهلين حول وجود بعض القصص المشترك بين القرآن الكريم وبين كتاب الكنيسة*​ *فكان ردي بإختصار انه لو كان هناك تشابه او حتى اقتباس – فرضاً وجدلاً – من كتاب الكنيسة، فإنه مصدر في الاصل كان موحى – في صورته النقية قبل التحريف – فلا مشكلة في الموضوع*​


[FONT=&quot]. *[FONT=&quot]اولا لازم نفرق بين امرين بين الاقتباس وبين السرقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما انا حبيت انسب كلام قاله هذا الشخص روحت اقتبسته ونسبته ليه فبالتالى انا اقتبست كلامه ولا احاكم على شئ لانى كتبت مصدر الكلام اللى انا كتبته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اما السرقة انى انسب كلام مش لى وانسبه لى علشان اعمل نفسى " باحث " لكن فى الحقيقة دا مسروق من شخص اخر ونسبته لى ودا قانونا يحاكم بتهمة " السرقة الادبية "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانيا كتاب الكنيسة هو ما فى قانونها فقط " اسفار القانون الاول العبرى + قانون العهد الجديد + كتب السبعينية " القانون الثانى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيما عدا ذلك لا يندرج تحت باب " الموحى به اطلاقا " ويرفض رفضا باتا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلى سبيل المثال نبى الاسلام سرق من اناجيل الطفولة المنحولة المكتوبة فى القرنى الثانى والثالث وربما بعد ذلك قصص عن يسوع الطفل وسرقها بالنص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انجيل الطفولة ليس كتاب الكنيسة لكنه كتاب منحول[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]وسرق من كتاب بداية يعقوب قصص مريم وامها وحملها وخروجها من الهيكل دا مش كتاب الكنيسة دى كتب هراطقة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرة الشبيه الغنوصية ووردها فى كتابات الغنوصيين ومنهم باسليديس وغيره ليس هو كتاب الكنيسة لكنها كتابات هراطقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقصص الاساطير السريانية من اهل الكهف وذى القرنين واشعار الجاهلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست كتب الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصص الترجومات والتلمود البعيدة كل البعد عن فكر الكتاب ليس هو كتاب الكنيسة لكنه تراث اليهود الشعبى ولا يمت بصلة لنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نملة سليطان  والبساط السحرى ولا الجبل طار فوق رؤؤس الاسرائليين ولا الغراب جه علم ادم الخ من قصص اليهود المسروقة بالنص فى القران [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فان كان محمد اقتبس من هؤلاء الكتب ونسبها لقائلها وستكون المحصلة النهائية ان القران ما هو الا كتاب مقتبس من السابقين " اساطير الاولين " كنا احترمناه بس يعمل فيها نبى بنصوص ادبية مسروقة ؟ ميصحش
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلما كان كتاب العهد الجديد يقتبسون شيئا وحتى المسيح ذاته كان ينسبه لشخص القائل " كما قال النبى " كما هو مكتوب "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياريته سرق النصوص القانونية من الواضح ان بيئته العربية لا تعرف سوى النصوص الابوكريفية الممزوجة بفكر اسطورى

وبكل بساطة احب اقولك منين عرفت ان كل اللى سرقه محمد من التلمود وكتب اليهود لم يتم تحريفه؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت عارف ايه الدليل
مفيش دليل واحد غير انك هتقول اصل القران اقره اذن هو صحيح ودا يتقال للمؤمنين اصلا بالقران مش لينا
لكن عندك دليل واحد على هذة " الهرتلة الاسلامية " المعتادة 
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ندخل فى الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول[/FONT]*​


> وكان الإستشهاد بإقتباس بولس مما جاء في بعض هذه المصادر اليهودية كترجوم يوناثان وغيره في الرسالة الثانية المنسوبة إليه لتيموثاوس ، فقد جاء في الاصحاح الثالث منها :​ 8 وَكَمَا قَاوَمَ يَنِّيسُ وَيَمْبِرِيسُ مُوسَى، كَذلِكَ هؤُلاَءِ أَيْضًا يُقَاوِمُونَ الْحَقَّ. أُنَاسٌ فَاسِدَةٌ أَذْهَانُهُمْ، وَمِنْ جِهَةِ الإِيمَانِ مَرْفُوضُونَ​ وتحديت الغرفة بأكملها ان تأتي بمصدر كتابي قانوني ذكر اسماء هذان الساحران، ولم يجيبني احد​ والحقيقة انه لا يوجد، لأن بولس قد اقتبس اسمهم من التقاليد اليهودية التي يعتبرها معظمهم خرافات وأساطير​ فقد جاء في ترجوم يوناثان على الفقرة الحادية عشر على الاصحاح السابع لسفر الخروج ذكرهما​ וקרא לחוד פרעה לחכימייא ולחרשייא ועבדו לחוד הינוןיניס וימבריסחרשין דבמצרים בלחשי קוסמיהון היכדין
> 
> יניס וימבריס [1]​ ينيس فيمفريس יניס וימבריס​ اي بالعربية ينيس ويمبريس​ فعيرتهم بهذا الإستشهاد، إذ أنهم يقولوا على تراثيات اليهود هذه انها خرافات واساطير، فكيف يكون ذلك كذلك ويستشهد منها بولس خصوصا وان كان هذا الإستشهاد بإرشاد من الروح القدس !!!!​


*هو يقصد الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان * *Pseudo-Jonathan to the Pentateuch**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو يقصد الجزء دا[/FONT]*​ *But Pharoh called the hachems and magicians; and they also, J**anis and Jamberes**, magicians of Mizraim, did the same by their burnings of divination*.​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنى " طفلى المراهق " الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان مكتوب بعد بولس الرسول ب6 قرون  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجع الموسوعة اليهودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Despite the fact that the Targum was thus reduced to a fixed form in Babylonia, the Palestinian meturgemanim had full license to revise and amplify it, so that the final redaction as it now exists in the so-called [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"Targum pseudo-Jonathan"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (and this is true in even a greater degree of the "Fragmenten-Targum" mentioned below), [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]though it was made as late as the seventh century[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], approximates the original Targum much more closely both in diction and in content, and includes many elements earlier than the Targum bearing the name of Onḳelos and belonging in its final form to the third century[/FONT]*.​ *[FONT=&quot]دا معمول بعد القرن السابع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلشان ادلل على كدا من جواه مذكور فى نفس الترجوم اسم زوجة محمد " عايشة " واسم بنته " فاطمة " واستخدم الترجوم اساميهم كزوجات اسماعيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مكتوب بعد فترة محمد[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]ויתיב במדברא דפארן ונסיב איתא ית עדישא ותרכה ונסיבת ליה אימיה ית פטימא אתתא מארעא דמצרים[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وترجمته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]And he dwelt in the wilderness of Pharan, and took for a wife Adisha, but put her away. And his mother took for him Phatima [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]to wife, from the land of Mizraim[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لو راجعت بقة كتاب " هاجر فى الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتقرا  فى الهامش[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كتاب اخر









[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا امانع ان هذين الاسمين معروفين فى التقليد الرباى اليهودى وموجود فى التقليد اليهودى وذكر فى هذا الترجوم نقلا من التقليد اليهودى
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبق وعملت موضوع مفصل عن النقطة دى يرجى مراجعته [/FONT]** ينيس ويمبريس. من اين عرف الرسول بولس هذة الاسماء؟**[FONT=&quot] فهى نقطة منتهية من الاساس
فكيف تقول يا عزيزى
[/FONT]*


> فهل يقتبس الكتاب المقدس من كتب خرافات ؟ وهل ترشد الروح القدس إلى الخرافات ؟


*ولا اعرف اى كتب خرافات ؟؟؟؟ هل تقصد هذا الترجوم المكتوب بعده ب6 قرون؟؟؟؟ وماهى الخرافة اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دول اسمين معروفين فى التقليد اليهودى واستخدمهم بولس الفريسى المتتلمذ على يد غملائيل  للمقارنة بينهم وبين المعلمين الكذبة  *

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثانية هل ضاعت توارة موسى قبل زمن عزرا؟؟؟؟*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول " طفلنا المراهق "*[/FONT]​ 

> فذكرت له  على الفور الحكاية التاريخية التي يرويها التلمود عن ضياع النص التوراتي من بني اسرائيل ثلاثة مرات


 *[FONT=&quot]ويكمل يقول[/FONT]*​ 

> *فعلى الفور اتيت له بنص التلمود الذي يقول هذا :*​





> *שבתחלה**כשנשתכחה**תורה מישראל**עלה עזרא מבבל ויסדה חזרה**[3]*​ *ثم طلبت منه ان يترجم، فذهب بالنص لجوجل وأتي بترجمة مضحكة هزلية، فما كان إلا ان اضع له ترجمه النص الا وهي** :*​ *قديما حينما نسيت التوارة من اسرائيل ، اعادها عزرا مرة اخرى حينما قدم من بابل*​ *فاتهمني بالتزوير واني اضع في النص ما ليس فيه، وان النص لا يقول بالنسيان وان فعل النسيان لم يذكر فيه اصلاً*​ *وهو ما يكشف ان الادمن لا يعرف اصلاً العبرية - وانا كنت اعلم هذا - فالجملة سهلة وواضحة ولو كان حتى ذهب لمترجم الكتروني **بأمانة** كان وضحها له*​


*
ودعونا نساله سؤال محورى

فين فى الموضوع كله ان " التوارة ضاعت " طلعهالى كدا من كل الرغى دا  


* *[FONT=&quot]هو اصلا مفيش فى الموضوع لا ضياع ولا غيره
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع كله ان فترة السبى البابلى عامة الشعب  نسيوا " اللسان العبرانى " واصبحت اللغة الرسمية هى " الارامية " وكان ساعتها فى السبى مفيش ترجمات ارامية " الترجومات " فكانت قراءة التوارة بالعبرانية مقتصرة على من يعرفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Not only did the leaders read the Word of God, **[FONT=&quot]they also translated it from the Hebrew language into Aramaic, the common language of the Persian Empire. Some of the Jews present did not know Hebrew (13:24) having grown up in Babylon and elsewhere away from Jews who maintained fluency in the Hebrew language[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لحين بدأ عزرا بعمل مدارس للاويين لتعليم الشعب  التوارة وترجمتها للارامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانيا / التدليل على ان شريعة موسى كانت بحوزة شعب اسرائيل بعد رجوعهم من السبى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] فى سفر نحميا يذكر الكتاب ان عزرا قد قرا سفر الشريعة على مسامع الشعب كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]73[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واقام الكهنة واللاويون والبوابون والمغنون وبعض الشعب والنثينيم وكل اسرائيل في مدنهم ولما استهل الشهر السابع وبنو اسرائيل في مدنهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اجتمع كل الشعب كرجل واحد الى الساحة التي امام باب الماء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وقالوا لعزرا الكاتب ان يأتي بسفر شريعة موسى التي أمر بها الرب اسرائيل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فأتى عزرا الكاتب بالشريعة امام الجماعة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من الرجال والنساء وكل فاهم ما يسمع في اليوم الاول من الشهر السابع.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وقرأ فيها امام الساحة التي امام باب الماء من الصباح الى نصف النهار امام الرجال والنساء والفاهمين وكانت آذان كل الشعب نحو سفر الشريعة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ووقف عزرا الكاتب على منبر الخشب الذي عملوه لهذا الأمر ووقف بجانبه متثيا وشمع وعنايا واوريا وحلقيا ومعسيا عن يمينه وعن يساره فدايا وميشائيل وملكيا وحشوم وحشبدانة وزكريا ومشلام.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وفتح عزرا السفر امام كل الشعب لانه كان فوق كل الشعب وعندما فتحه وقف كل الشعب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وبارك عزرا الرب الاله العظيم. واجاب جميع الشعب آمين آمين رافعين ايديهم وخرّوا وسجدوا للرب على وجوههم الى الارض.[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الامر لا فيه ضايع ولا غيره الامر ان اسرائيل نسيت اللسان العبرانى واصبحت لغتهم لغة فارس " الارامية " وبعد رجوعهم من السبى كانوا بيقروا الشريعة ويترجموها للارامية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناخذ بعض اقوال العلماء الاخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The reading and teaching of the law may have been neglected in the generations since the first return from Babylon[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليم مكدونالد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Since the Aramaic language replaced Hebrew after the captivity, it was necessary to explain many words of the Hebrew ******ure[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واخيرا والتر ايلويل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]A number of Levites stand with Ezra and while the Word is read, they interpret it so that the people can understand it. The Aramaic interpretation is significant, and becomes the first Targum of the portions read from the first five books of Moses. It was eventually expanded to cover the entire five books. The interpretation became an oral tradition and ever afterwards, even until the days of Jesus, whenever the ******ure was read, the interpreter stood by the side of the reader and provided the oral Aramaic interpretation.[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واخيرا اختم بكلام عزرا نفسه بعد الانتهاء من بناء هيكل الرب *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]15[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وكمل هذا البيت في اليوم الثالث من شهر اذار في السنة السادسة من ملك داريوس الملك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]16[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وبنو اسرائيل الكهنة واللاويون وباقي بني السبي دشنوا بيت الله هذا بفرح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وقربوا تدشينا لبيت الله هذا مئة ثور ومئتي كبش واربع مئة خروف واثني عشر تيس معزى ذبيحة خطية عن جميع اسرائيل حسب عدد اسباط اسرائيل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]18[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واقاموا الكهنة في فرقهم واللاويين في اقسامهم على خدمة الله التي في [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اورشليم كما هو مكتوب في سفر موسى.[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ضاع ازاى وتقسيم خدمة الهيكل تمت حسب توارة موسى وهو نفسه قراه على الشعب بعد رجوعهم من السبى؟؟؟؟؟*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]ونحب نساله*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فين توارة موسى الكليم؟؟؟؟*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كلتها الداجن ؟
*[/FONT]​ 

> اتمنى ان يعرف هذا الادمن حجمه، وان لا يعبث معنا مجدداً


 *[FONT=&quot]اتمنى ذلك كما تقول وتعرف حجمك  واتمنى تتدخل المنتدى معانا علشان تتعلم ما لا تعلم عملا بقول القران الكريم " اسالوا منتدى الكنيسة ان كنتم لا تعلمون "
[/FONT]* 
*[1]Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon: Targum Pseudo-Jonathan to the Pentateuch. Hebrew Union College, 2005; 2005, S. Ge 21:21*​*
**[2]Tom Constable: Tom Constable's Expository Notes on the Bible. Galaxie Software, 2003; 2003, S. Ne 8:1*​*
**[3] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Ne 7:73-8:6*​*
**[4]Crossway Bibles: The ESV Study Bible. Wheaton, IL : Crossway Bibles, 2008, S. 836*​*
**[5]MacDonald, William ; Farstad, Arthur: Believer's Bible Commentary : Old and New Testaments. Nashville : Thomas Nelson, 1997, c1995, S. Ne 8:1-8*​*
**[6]Elwell, Walter A.: Evangelical Commentary on the Bible. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Book House, 1996, c1989 (Baker Reference Library 3), S. Ne 8:10*​*
**[7] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Ezr 6:15-18*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*يرفع للاضافة ...........
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2013)

* بيقول ان الجملة دا اللى فى التلمود 
**when the Torah was forgotten from Israel, Ezra came up from Babylon and established it
**حينما نسيت التوارة من اسرائيل اعادها عزرا عند عودته من بابل

يعنى اعتراف من التلمود بان عزرا عمل توارة جديدة 

وزى ما شرحنا فوق ان سفرى عزرا ونحميا نفسهم بيقولوا بوجود التوارة ولكن اللسان العبرانى اصبح فى الاجيال اللاحقة غير منتشرة وضاعت قيمة الوصايا والشرائع التوراتية بين العبرانين وعزرا هو من اعاد امجاد التوارة مرة اخرى

لكن صديقنا لا يكتب العبارة كلها لان باقى العبارة توصف شخصيتين اخرويتين بنفس الاوصاف التى وصف بها عزرا وهذا هو ما لا يريده

**because in the ancient time, when the Torah was forgotten by Israel, Ezra came from Babylon, and reëstablished it again; when afterwards it was again forgotten, Hillel the Babylonian came up from Babylon and restored it again; and when it was again forgotten, came R. Hiya and his children and restored it again.*
*  (Trans.): The Babylonian Talmud, Volumes 1-10: Original Text, Edited, Corrected, Formulated, and Translated into English. Boston, MA : The Talmud Society, 1918, S. 7b:25*
​ *فان كان عزرا الف التوارة بعد ما ضاعت حسب فهمه لكلمات التلمود فبالتبعية هيكون الاتنين التانين الفوا توراة هما كمان

طيب نشوف العلماء قالوا ايه عن مفهوم كلمات التلمود


**فى كتاب




ل
Efraim Shmueli‏
نقرا فى صفحة 31




التقليد يشير الى انهيار الثقافة بالنسيان " حينما نسيت التوارة من اسرائيل "

انا افسر هذة المصطلحات انها اشارة لتمكين العقائد اليهودية " الله والتوارة واسرائيل " لافتراض معانى جديدة تتطابق مع احتياجات العصر
بكلمات اخرى تشير الى انهيار ثقافة وبداية واحدة جديدة


**يعنى الراجل الطيب دا بيقولنا ان فى التقليد لما ثقافة الشعب بتنهار بيشار اليها بمعنى نسيان التوارة
واستعادتها يعنى استرجاع ثقافة الشعب مرة اخرى

طيب كتاب كمان بيتكلم عن نفس ذات النص التوراتى بالنسبة لعزرا وهليل

** من كتاب 




صفحة 69




عزرا خدم ثقافة بيت مدراش بعد سقوط الهيكل الاول وهليل ايضا خدم اليوم فى اوقات حرجة كتب كوبل ان فى زمن عزرا ان الاساس فى التفسير تحول من افكار التوارة الى النص ذاته وفى زمن هليل تحول من النص للتقليد الشفوى الناتج من التفسيرا المبكرة للتوارة الاضطهاد الرومانى الرهيب ادى الى انخفاض ملحوظ فى التعليم
ثم ذكر نص التلمود

**وهنا فى هذا الكتاب يقرن فكرة النسيان واستعادة التوارة باستعادة تفسيرات التوارة مرة اخرى وسط الشعب بعد انخفاض مستوى التعليم

طيب دلوقتى لو معنى كلمات عزرا انه الف توارة جديدة اذن نفس الكلمات تنطبق على هليل ويبقى الف توارة جديدة

لكن العلماء بيقولوا ان كلمات التوارة عن هليل انه استعاد التوارة بعد نسيانها يرجع لدوره فى تثبيت النص العبرى والقانون العبرانى
*
*كتاب 




 صفحة 217*​




*انه ليس من المستحيل ان مقولة قديمة موجودة فى التلمود تحفظ دور هليل فى تثبيت النص العبرى والقانون " ثم ذكر نص التلمود "*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*نكمل فى كتاب اخر بيحكى القصة كلها وذكر كلمات التلمود وشرحها ان عزرا استعاد مرة اخرى مركزية الكتاب وسط اليهود 
*



*صفحة 43 و 44*








*انه عزرا التى حفظ فكرة الكتاب كعقيدة مركزية لليهودية قال التلمود " وذكر العبارة "

والعبارات التى قبل ذلك بيتكلم عن تجميع اليهود واخذ موافقتهم لجعل الكتاب دستور حياتهم كما ورد فى نحميل 8:8
 و قراوا في السفر في شريعة الله ببيان و فسروا المعنى و افهموهم                  القراءة *


​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2013)

The question is, is this scenario plausible

First of all, at the time the second temple was built, Jews were scattered throughout the Persian Empire. If they had no single Torah scroll, but rather various different traditions and texts passed down over the previous thousand years, it is hard to imagine Ezra succeeding in presenting a single, never before seen scroll. In recent times, this might be comparable to the story of Joseph Smith, who attempted to present Christians with a sort of “third testament” in the Book of Mormon. Some people did follow him, however most Christians were outraged by his claims. He survived only 15 years before being murdered by a mob. In contrast, we know of no trace of dissent in regards to the Torah and there is no reference anywhere to any earlier ********s. In fact, Ezra is never depicted as publishing a new text; rather the Jews ask him to read an apparently well known Torah of Moses. Note how much difficulty the Greeks soon afterwards had when they attempted to impose religious innovations on the Jews.

Secondly, surely the Samaritans, the Jews' enemies, would never have accepted Ezra's scroll.

Thirdly, the contents of the Torah are bizarre if Ezra wrote it. Jerusalem and its Temple are unmentioned, while the Tabernacle in the Wilderness, no longer of any practical relevance, is written about at great length.

Considering the fact that the Samaritans accept the Torah and the Torah does not mention Jerusalem, this would seem to date the Torah from the time of Samuel at the latest, or only 400 years after the Exodus. And if that is the case, how could the Jewish people have been convinced that such incredible miracles happened only a few centuries earlier if they in fact had not?

Similar to evolution being an atheistic attempt to explain life’s development because “where else could it have come from”, the idea of Ezra writing the Torah based on earlier ********s is equally hard to believe although secularists must accept it since they have no better choice.

http://www.blogger.com/profile/17987540457195983665​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*ازيك يا فادى فينك يا راجل مختفى يعنى

وعلشان خاطر تشريفك لينا خد يا سيدى هدية منى ليك

من كتاب اسرائيل لوكن

*
*Williamson writes, “We should note that Ezra and Nehemiah take a very harsh, negative view of the inhabitants of the former northern kingdom of Israel

**يجب ان نلاحظ ان عزرا ونحميا اخذوا رائ سلبى وقاسى من قبل سكان المملكة الشمالية لاسرائيل

ليه؟
**السامريين بعج رفضهم من المشاركة فى عملية اعادة البناء قاوموا باصرار نشاط البناء . مكانة كل من عزرا ونحميا عند هؤلاء كانت واضحة فكانوا يعتبروهم غرباء فجار وخصوم خطيرة . عزرا ونحميا عارضوا بشدة الاختلاط معهم وخصوصا فى الزيجة والسامريين لم يكن مسموحا لهم المشاركة فى عبادات الهيكل او الليتورجية اليهودية فى المعبدThe Samaritans, after initially being rejected from participating in the rebuilding process, actively and persistently resisted the building activities of the returned remnant. The position of both Ezra and Nehemiah on these people was clear. They were considered ungodly foreigners and dangerous adversaries. Ezra and Nehemiah strongly opposed the nation’s intermingling with these individuals, especially in the union of marriage. As a result, the Samaritans were not even allowed to participate in the community of Israel or to partake in the religious liturgical activities of the temple*​ 




*فكان فيه عدواة واضحة من السامريين لعزرا ونحميا خصيصا لانهم كانوا السبب فى رفضهم وابعادهم عن مجتمع اسرائيل

وفى سلسلة wbc تعليقا على نحميا 
** اجْتَمَعَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ كَرَجُل وَاحِدٍ إِلَى السَّاحَةِ الَّتِي  أَمَامَ بَابِ الْمَاءِ وَقَالُوا لِعَزْرَا الْكَاتِبِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ  بِسِفْرِ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى الَّتِي أَمَرَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
فَأَتَى عَزْرَا الْكَاتِبُ بِالشَّرِيعَةِ  أَمَامَ الْجَمَاعَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَكُلِّ فَاهِمٍ مَا  يُسْمَعُ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ السَّابعِ.

نقرا الاتى
هوية كتاب الشريعة ارتباطها الواضح هنا بموسى يوحى بقوة تماثلها مع كل او جزء من التوارة انه من الصعب تصديق ان الكتاب المرتبط بموسى واخذ كل هذة الاهمية فى مجتمع بعد السبى قد ضاع تماما انه من المؤكد انه حفظ مع التشريعات الموسوية الاخرى


**the Identification of the Book of the Law.” The clear association of it here with Moses suggests strongly an identification with either all or part of the Pentateuch; it is hardly credible that a book associated with Moses and given such prominence in the post-exilic community would have been entirely lost; it would certainly have been preserved along with the other “Mosaic” legislation *
*Willamson, H. G. M.: Word Biblical Commentary  : Ezra-Nehemiah. Dallas : Word, Incorporated, 2002 (Word Biblical Commentary 16), S. 287*
​ *والسؤال ان كانت الشريعة ضاعت فمن اى كتاب يقرا عزرا على الشعب ؟



*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*متابعة مع معنى النسيان والاستعادة فى الادب الربانى اليهودى

تكلمنا عن عزرا وهليل وسنتكم عن الشخصية الثالثة 

الراباى hyya نقرا عنه فى التملود الاتى لنستخلص مفهوم رابوات اليهود عن مفهوم النسيان والاستعادة

*حينما تشاجر كل من الراباى *Hanina والراباى hyya قال الاول للاخير أانت تتشاجر معى من القادر ان يجدد التوارة ان نسيت عن طريق مناقشاتى الرائعة

فاجابه أانت تتشاجر معى من الذى يسبب عدم نسيان التوارة فى اسرائيل انا فعلت ذلك املك خيوط كتان صنعت نسيج منها وتم اصطياد غزلان صانعا من جلودها مخطوط ومن لحومها اطعمت الايتام
وكتبت على الرق خمس اسفار التوارة كل سفر فى لفافة على حدة ذاهبا للمدينة ملكما خمس صبيان صغيرة معلما كل واحد منهم فى واحدة من الاسفار حتى عرفوا محتواها عن ظهر قلب ....... الى اخر الكلام رغى كتير

لذلك انا لم اسبب نسيان التوارة من اسرائيل 
**When R. Hanina and R. Hyya were quarrelling, said the former to the latter: Are you quarrelling with me, who am able to renew the Torah, should it be forgotten, by means of my ingenious discussions? And he answered him: Are you quarrelling with me, who have caused that the Torah should not be forgotten in Israel? I did thus: I have sown flax, prepared nets of it, caught deer, made of their skins parchment, and with their meat I fed orphans. I wrote on the parchment the five books of the Pentateuch, each on a separate roll, and used to go to a city, taking five little boys, instructing each of them in one of the above books until they knew the contents by heart. I took also other six boys, and instructed each of them in a different section of the Mishnayoth, saying to the boys, “Until I return, each of you shall teach the others the book which is known to one of you and not to the other”; and so I have caused the Torah not to be forgotten in Israel. .http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1  (Trans.): The Babylonian Talmud, Volumes 1-10: Original Text, Edited, Corrected, Formulated, and Translated into English. Boston, MA : The Talmud Society, 1918, S. 12:221



**الجزء اللى انا اقتبسته من التلمود يقول بشئ واحد

ان نسيان التوارة من اسرائيل يساوى عدم تعليم التوارة وليس ضياع نصها 

وعدم ضياعها من اسرائيل يساوى تعليم التوارة وحفظ وصاياها

وتعليقا على هذة المقولة نقرا** فى كتاب *





*لمارك هيرشمان صفحة 81*




*العراك نشب على من الاكثر كفاءة فى ضمان ابدية التوارة 
راباى **hanina  حكيم من فلسطين فى بداية القرن الثالث تباهى بفطتنه فى القدرة على استعادة التوارة ان نسيت اما راباى hyya رد بان استعادتها ليست ضروية حيث ان مباداراته التعليمية ستجعل التوارة لن تنسى *

*مش محتاج تعليق منى على مفهوم النسيان وتعليم التوارة فى الادب الرابانى *​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2013)

* الخطين عبرانين paleo-script ودا الخط الاقدم والمعتقد انه كتب بيه التوارة وخط نشأ فى السبى البابلى اسمه square-script*


*فكرة ان عزرا غير الخط من paleo الى   square فى لمح البصر هو اسطورة هو صحيح ان square-script بدأ من زمن عزرا او تحديدا بعد الرجوع من السبى لكن ايضا الخط التانى كان معروف ومتداول فى الاوساط اليهودية وحتى فى قمران وجدت مخطوطات مكتوبة بالخط القديم paleo-hebrew  *
*يتكلم العالم Ernst Würthwein فى كتابه نص العهد القديم 


 عن نشوء الخطين ويقول ان المخطوطات المكتوبة بالخط القديم ظلت متداولة فى الاوساط اليهودية فى القرنين الاولين فى الفترة المسيحية
**The transition from the Old Hebrew script to the square script occurred
between the fourth and second centuries B.C. — it is impossible to
be more precise. For a long while the Old Hebrew script remained in use
beside the square script. The coins of the period of Bar Kochba's revolt
(A.D. 132-135) bear Old Hebrew letters. Among the texts found in the Dead
Sea caves are some written in the Old Hebrew script.10 "This script . . .
derives from the old pre-exilic Hebrew script. Apparently it survived as a
**book hand and enjoyed a renascence in the period of Maccabean nationalism and archaism. In any case, at Qumran it appears in ********s
contemporary with the Jewish hand." Jewish accounts in the Mishna and
the Babylonian Talmud imply that although manuscripts of the Bible in the
old script were still circulating in the first two centuries of the Christian
era, they were ascribed an inferior degree of holiness — they did not "defile
the hands" levitically as did scrolls written in the square script


**  بروتزمان فى كتابه النقد النصى للعهد القديم لما تكلم عن فترة انتقال النص من بداية انتقاله الى قبل سنة 300
قال
**ان الخط المربع " الارامى " استبدل بالخط القديم فى نهاية هذة الفترة " حوالى سنة 300 قبل الميلاد " والسبب ان مجموعات مختلفة من الحروف ممكن ان يختلط فى كلا الخطين فيكون مصدرا للاخطاء فى نص العهد القديم*
*The square (or Aramaic) script replaced this archaic script toward the end of the period. Since different sets of letters could be easily confused in the two scripts, both must be considered as a potential source of copying error in Old Testament texts  *
*Brotzman, Ellis R.: Old Testament Textual Criticism : A Practical Introduction. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Books, 1994, S. 38*
​ 
*بمعنى ان فى الفترة ما قبل سنة 300 قبل الميلاد بدا اليهود باستبدال الخط القديم بالارامى لان فى حروف ممكن تتلخبط بينه وبين الخط القديم فيسبب اخطاء نسخية *

*لكن الخط القديم نفسه مندرثرش لكنه كان موجود ومعروف فى الاوساط اليهودية ومكتوب بيه مخطوطات من قمران*
*Qumran, both those written in paleo-Hebrew and those written in the square script*​ 


*والخط الاحدث هو الذى كان متواجد فى زمن المسيح مكتوب بيه العهد القديم بناءا على ما قاله فى انجيل متى

**As a final comment, Jesus’ reference in Matthew 5:18 to the yôd as the smallest letter of the Law clearly indicates that the square, or Aramaic, script was in common use in Palestine in the first century A.D.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Brotzman, Ellis R.: Old Testament Textual Criticism : A Practical Introduction. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Books, 1994, S. 38*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*شوية كتب على الماشى علشان خاطر الحبايب

**كتاب ما يقوله معلمى اليهود : 250 موضوع من التلمود 
لرونالد ايسنبرج
*



*صفحة 122




فى البداية كانوا الاطفال يتعلمون فى منازلهم على ايد ابائهم معنى ذلك انه سيترك يتيم بدون مصدر تعليمات يشوع بن جاملا " القرن الاول " اعاد ترتيب النظام التعليمى كاملا ,اقام مدارس بسيطة بتنسيق ان مدرسى الاطفال يجب ان يعينوا فى كل حى وقرية وهؤلاء الاطفال لابد وان يدخلوا المدارس فى سن السادسة او السابعة هذا الانجاز ادى الى اعلان التلمود بقوة ان اسم ذاك الرجل مبارك لان لولاه لكانت نسيت التوارة من اسرائيل

**مرة اخرى فى التلمود يتربط التعليم بعدم نسيان التوارة
وبالتعليم لا تنسى التوارة

مرجع كمان

*



*صفحة 160*




*هناك اراء اخرى غير التى للراباى يوسى فحينما اخبرنا التلمود بان التوارة نسيت فى اسرائيل عدة مرات وفقط تعزيز القوة فى تعليم التوارة كان بواسطة افراد امثال عزرا وهليل و hyya وابنائهم الذين ناضلوا فى بيئة جديدة لاجل التوارة تاركين وراء اسوار بابل المنيعة " مدراش " الذى كان قادرا على استعادة اليهودية الفلسطينية لسابق قمتها*

*مرة اخرى يذكر جهود هؤلاء الثلاث اشخاص وابنائهم فى وضع مدارشات وارتباطها باستعادة امجاد التوارة بعد نسيانها فى اسرائيل

مش تأليف نص جديد ... يتبع  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب 
*



*صفحة 128




هم شاركوا خوف الراباى اسماعيل كوهين ان تغيير ويسلى لاساس التعليم اليهودى من التوارة الى الثقافة الانسانية العالمية سيقلق التوازن بين ماهو جوهرى وفرعى مقلبا الاشياء راسا على عقب مع نتيجة حتمية لا مفر منها ان التوارة ستنسى فى اسرائيل

**بدون ادنى تعليق منى استبدال التوارة بثقافة العالم سيؤدى لنتيجة نسيان التوارة فى اسرائيل *
*نسيان التوارة = عدم اتخاذها كأساس فى التعليم اليهودى*

*مرجع اخر*




*صفحة 4*
​




*الهالاخا انتعشت فى بابل فى وقت كان فى اسرائيل بيوت الدراسة قفر وتقريبا نسيت التوارة

**الهالاخا بتشمل الوصايا التوراتية وتقاليد معلمى اليهود ويقول على انتعاشها فى بابل فى مقابل خمولها فى اسرائيل واقرن ذلك بان تقريبا التوارة قد نسيت فى اسرائيل

أتريدون المزيد ؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*

علاقة الاساطير السومرية بقصة الخلق التوراتية وبالاخص ال 11 اصحاح الاولى 

دا لا تعتبره موضوع اعتبره جزء مصغر عن الموضوع اللى هكتبه انشاء الله لكن تلخصيا ليه هذكر نقطتين

هل معنى الاسطورة انها غير حقيقية بمعنى انها " خرافة " 

ثانيا هل يوجد دليل اركيولوجى بين ايدينا يؤكد اسبقية قصة التكوين على قصص الحضارات السومرية ويؤكد بالتبعية تاريخية قصة التكوين وليس اصلها المثيولوجى

للرد على اول سؤال عن مفهوم الاسطورة myth وهل بالتبعية لابد وان تكون خرافة 

السؤال اجابته من كتاب فيليب دافيز وجون روجرسون كتاب " عالم العهد القديم " صفحة 114
*








*هذا يقودنا لمشكلة " الاسطورة " .
 التكوين من الاصحاح الاول للحادى عشر يوصف غالبا انه اسطورة
ماذا يعنى هذا ؟
ان عرفنا الاسطورة على انها قصة عن الالهه فالتكوين من 1 الى 11 ليس اسطورة حقيقى انها تحكى عن مشاركة اله اسرائيل فى اصل والتاريخ المبكر للعالم وللجنس البشرى ولكن لا يوجد شئ هنا يجب ان يقارن لما يوجد فى اساطير السومرية والاكادية واليونانية المتواجد فيها الهه عدة فى تصارع وعدم اتفاق يناضلون من اجل السطوة
اما لو اعتبرنا ان الاسطورة هى قصة فى بداية الزمن فالزمن يختلف عن زمن الراوى لذلك تكوين من 1 الى 11 يمكن ان يوصف بانه اسطورة

خلاصة كلامهم فى هذا الكتاب
توصيف الاصحاحات المبكرة من التكوين على انها اسطورة يتوقف على تعريف مصطلح الاسطورة ذات نفسه
فلو نقصد ان الاسطورة انها قصة قديمة عن الالهه فهنا التكوين ليس اسطورة لانه يحكى عن تدخل الله فى خلق وتاريخ البشرية وهذا بعيد تماما عن تصور الحضارات السومرية والاكادية واليونانية عن تصارع الالهه لاجل الحصول على السطوة ونشأ عن طريق الصراعات خلق الكون  
اما لو وصفنا الاسطورة بانها قصة حدثت فى بداية الزمن فهنا زمن راوى القصة " موسى " يختلف عن حدوث القصة نفسها 
فيمكن ان تسمى " اسطورة " باعتبارها قصة حدثت فى بداية الزمان 

فى الصفحة التالية من نفس الكتاب يقول باننا لو قبلنا سفر التكوين بالتعريف الذى قولنا عليه " قصة فى بداية الزمن " فلابد وان نرفض ان فهم كلمة اسطورة فى الثقافة العامة على اعتبار انه شئ غير حقيقى .
فقصص كل الناس فى العالم القديم الذين كانوا بيصارعون مع اسئلة الحياة والموت والاصل كانت حقيقة على الاقل بالنسبة لمن كتبوها وسمعوا بها





خلاصة كلامه
ان مفهوم الاسطورة الشعبى على انها قصة غير حقيقة يجب ان نرفضه فى ضوء تعريف الاسطورة كقصة حدثت فى بداية الزمان 
لان قصص من عاشوا فى العالم القديم لم تكن بالنسبة لمن كتبوا عنها او سمعوا بيها غير حقيقة بل صدقوها بانها حقيقة 

**اما عن الدليل الاركيولوجى اللى انهى القصة " سنكتب عنه بالتفصيل "

هو الواح ابلا التى تعتبر اقدم من قصة الخلق البابلى بحوالى 600 سنة واعتقدوا اهل تلك الحضارة بان الله واحد وهو خالق السماء والارض والقمر والنجوم وكل شئ من العدم بعيدا عن اساطير بابل بتصارع عدد ضخم من الالهه ونتيجة الصراع بين الالهه كانت الخليقة 

نقرا عن هذا لنورمان جيسلر فى موسوعة الدفاعيات المسيحية عن الواح ابلا 

*​





*ويختم كلامه عن اهمية الواح ابلا بالاتى
قوة برهان ابلا قوى الرائ بان الاصحاحات الاولى من التكوين هى تاريخ وليس ميثولوجيا

السؤال هنا من اين اخذت الواح ابلا بقصة الخلق وهى تسبق الروايات البابلية ب600 سنة ان كانت الحضارة البابلية هى المصدر الاول لقصة الخلق ؟

سنكتب عن الموضوع بالتفصيل فيما بعد لان يطول شرحه ...


*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*قصة الخلق الموجودة فى التكوين الاصحاح الاول لا يوجد نظريها فى الاساطير المصريه او بلاد ما بين النهرين بل هى قصة فريدة خاصة بالكتاب المقدس كتاب اعادة التفكير فى التكوين ل 
Duane A. Garrett 
تكوين 1 لا يوجد له نظير فى اى مكان فى العالم القديم خارج الكتاب المقدس اساطير الخلق من مصر وبلاد بين النهرين من الصعب ان توضع جنبا الى جنب مع تكوين 1 كنظير فى اتجاه له معنى لابد وان يعتبر كمثال للاسلوب الفريد للكتاب المقدس
** Genesis 1 has no parallel anywhere in the ancient world outside the Bible. The creation myths from Egypt and Mesopotamia can hardly be set alongside Genesis 1 as parallel in any meaningful sense.12 It must be regarded as an example of a genre unique to the Biblehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*12 See ANET, 3–10, 60–72, for examples of .).*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Garrett, Duane A.: Rethinking Genesis: The Sources and Authorship of the First Book of the Pentateuch. Fearn, Great Britain : Christian Focus Publications, 2000, S. 191


**ancient creation myths. Incidental similarities to Genesis 1 are well known, but they do not make for true formal parallels, and the differences are far more profound

**اساطير الخلق القديمة التشابهات التى بلا قيمة مع تكوين 1 معروفة جيدا ولكنها لا تصنع فى الحقيقة تماثل منهجى والاختلافات اكثر عمقا*​
​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 يونيو 2015)

موضوع رائع وشيق ويحتوي علي العديد من المعلومات الرب يباركك جداَ


----------

